# Requesting Cravotta Bro bow & co. info.



## Pack animal (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello I am looking for information about Cravotta Bro bows, specifically longbows including any pictures anyone has about them. 
I also understand it is possible to determine the date of mfg of a Cravotta bow by it's serial #, how so??
Any information would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually a 4 digit # inked above other specs is mm/yy of mfg.

seneca


----------



## Pack animal (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks seneca


----------

